# Mating of a turtle and a tortoise?



## omijh

My friend has a red eared slider turtle that has started "fanning" and i have a female Indian star tortoise,My friend says we can breed them to hatch hybrids 
Is it even possible?


----------



## Jacqui

No, sorry it is not possible.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

If a female dog is in heat, can you throw a tomcat on it and make cat-dog hybrids? Nope.

Like Jacqui said, this hybrid is not possible.


----------



## yagyujubei

What about a Humanzee? Human x Chimpanzee? I would be amazed, if this hasn't been attempted. Probably be best to keep it to yourself, though.


----------



## mctlong

I've never heard of such a thing. If it were possible, chances are, we'd have already seen it.


----------



## fbsmith3

Genetics is a funny thing, human with chimpanzee is possible, but I would not want to meet one. 

Even when hybrids are possible, they can create huge problems that are not worth the "coolness".


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

omijh said:


> My friend has a red eared slider turtle that has started "fanning" and i have a female Indian star tortoise,My friend says we can breed them to hatch hybrids
> Is it even possible?



Nope. Two tortoise species in the same genus can hybridize (like Hermann and Russian tortoises, or redfoot and yellowfoot tortoises), and even two tortoises from different genera can hybridize (like sulcata and leopard tortoises). But I really, really, really, really doubt if tortoises could hybridize with turtles from other families.

Like Student said, you can hybridize some species of feline with certain others, and some species of canine with certain others. However, even within each family, some genetic differences are too great, and certainly between the two families, hybridization is impossible.

But more importantly, why in the heck would you want to?! Such Frankensteinian experiments serve no purpose. 



yagyujubei said:


> What about a Humanzee? Human x Chimpanzee? I would be amazed, if this hasn't been attempted. Probably be best to keep it to yourself, though.



Our closest relatives are indeed chimpanzees and bonobos. Each of these species has well over 90% of their DNA identical to ours. With such genetic similarity, you would think that hybridization would be possible. However, even if fertilization takes place, there could still be problems with the viability of the offspring, either in utero or beyond.

In the early 1900s, the Russian scientist Ilya Ivanovich Ivanov did try to create human-chimp hybrids via artificial insemination in a series of efforts known as the "Ivanov Experiments", but the experiments failed, and no hybrids were born.

And it's a good thing, too. Artificially hybridizing animals is morally dubious as it is, but hybridizing humans with other apes would be extremely unethical.


----------



## GBtortoises

StudentoftheReptile said:


> If a female dog is in heat, can you throw a tomcat on it and make cat-dog hybrids? Nope.
> 
> Like Jacqui said, this hybrid is not possible.



Obviously you've never watched th cartoon "Catdog". 





GBtortoises said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a female dog is in heat, can you throw a tomcat on it and make cat-dog hybrids? Nope.
> 
> Like Jacqui said, this hybrid is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you've never watched th cartoon "Catdog".
> 
> I work with a guy who is around 6'4" and covered with hair from head to toe, he is obviously a human/bigfoot hybrid! His nickname is "Sasquatch".
Click to expand...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Don't do it.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Even if it were genetically possible (which I seriously doubt), the courtship behaviors of tortoises and pond turtles are very different. Plus, even if you put them together and they don't try to mate (which they won't), they could still spread diseases to each other. Don't try it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Even if it were genetically possible (which I seriously doubt), the courtship behaviors of tortoises and pond turtles are very different. Plus, even if you put them together and they don't try to mate (which they won't), they could still spread diseases to each other. Don't try it.



True dat!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Jacqui said:


> No, sorry it is not possible.


----------



## ascott

Eeewwwww.....I knew a really hairy guy once...his wife would not allow him to stand about in the kitchen when she was making meals because if he stood in one spot a moment then there would be hair where he was standing...he would shave in the am and by the afternoon he would have a beard again...for real, it was weird and cool at the same time....


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

ascott said:


> Eeewwwww.....I knew a really hairy guy once...his wife would not allow him to stand about in the kitchen when she was making meals because if he stood in one spot a moment then there would be hair where he was standing...he would shave in the am and by the afternoon he would have a beard again...for real, it was weird and cool at the same time....



Hmmmm /


----------



## dmmj

Not possible
My quest for a mankey still remains out of reach


----------



## Jacqui

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> And it's a good thing, too. Artificially hybridizing animals is morally dubious as it is, but hybridizing humans with other apes would be extremely unethical.



Why unethical with human/apes, but only morally dubious with the rest?


----------



## wellington

I think it's pretty sad that your friend would even want to do something like that. Can't people stop with hybrids, or like the idiot dog people like to call it, designer dogs/breeds. They are mutts! Nothing bad with mutts, until you start breeding them on purpose.


----------



## Mgridgaway

wellington said:


> I think it's pretty sad that your friend would even want to do something like that. Can't people stop with hybrids, or like the idiot dog people like to call it, designer dogs/breeds. They are mutts! Nothing bad with mutts, until you start breeding them on purpose.



So you're saying I should probably shutter my "Russmanns" and "Redcata" breeding programs?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Jacqui said:


> Why unethical with human/apes, but only morally dubious with the rest?



What I mean by that is, some people would justify breeding certain hybrid animals for the good they serve. For example, mules have been around for centuries, and are useful as drought animals because of their health, strength, and tractability. More recently, Sulimov dogs (bred in Russia by hybridizing domestic dogs with golden jackals) have been used to sniff out explosives in airports. Personally, I would not breed any interspecific hybrid, but at least those hybrids were created with a specific job in mind.

Also, sometimes other species hybridize of their own accord. Hybrids between coyotes and wolves are rare, but they do happen. Ditto for hybrids between mule deer and whitetail deer, redfoot and yellowfoot tortoises, etc. I am opposed to forcing hybridization in captivity, but one has to admit that sometimes it just happens, even in the wild.

As for us, genetic research indicates that early on, our ancestors and the ancestors of chimps used to hybridize long ago before our lineages were fully separate. But that hasn't happened for millions of years. Now, despite being closely related to chimps, we are very different from them. We are not the only sentient species on the planet, but we are the most intelligent, and moreover we have moral agency. A hybrid between a human and a chimp or bonobo would almost certainly be a miserable creature, and we should know better than to create such a being.


----------



## fbsmith3

First a tortoise and turtle hybrid is impossible. Second they say human.chimpanzee hybrid was unsuccessful. In all honesty would you want a human with minimul mental capacity and the strength.of 5 men running around. Forget ethics, this person would be dangerous.


----------



## bigred

yagyujubei said:


> What about a Humanzee? Human x Chimpanzee? I would be amazed, if this hasn't been attempted. Probably be best to keep it to yourself, though.



Ive tried it, You should see my family


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

wellington said:


> Can't people stop with hybrids, or like the idiot dog people like to call it, designer dogs/breeds. They are mutts! Nothing bad with mutts, until you start breeding them on purpose.



That's the most wrong thing I've ever read.

Dogs are domestic wolves, and all belong to the same species: _Canis lupus_. Therefore, mutts are not interspecific hybrids. They are simply dogs. A mixed-breed dog is no more a hybrid than a mixed-race person - in fact, less so, because human races evolved through natural selection relatively long ago, while dog breeds arose via artificial selection more recently. Genetically speaking, the difference between a chihuahua and a mastiff is very small.

Actually, if you think about it, it's the pedigreed purebred dogs that have been artificially selected to diverge from their wolfish ancestors.

I don't like the term "designer" dog, either, but I don't think the people who breed them are idiots at all. Any animal artificially selected for certain traits is "designed," whether it's a dog, a lizard, or a fish ... and that includes purebred dogs.

To use the term, though, I'd rather get a designer dog than a purebred because it's less likely to be inbred, and more likely to be healthy. For example, the Tamaskan is a "designer" dog, with Siberian husky, Alaskan Malamute, and German shepherd in its lineage. But they are healthy, beautiful dogs. Check this one out:







Awesome, isn't it? And it's a "mutt." But I wouldn't have it any other way.

And what's wrong with breeding mutts on purpose, anyway? They are dogs, pure and simple. In fact, mutts tend to be the healthiest dogs of all, precisely because they are less likely to be inbred. I'd rather get a wildtype mutt over a purebred any day ... and indeed, I have.


----------



## fbsmith3

GeoTerraTestudo

That is one beautiful dog and if he were a breed, I'd want one. The terrible thing about mutts is you adopt great one, you can never get another one even close. I've had several dogs in my life and the best ones were all mutts. 

Each of the pure breeds had "secret" genetic abnormalities. I love(d) them all the same, but mutts are much easier.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

fbsmith3:

Northern Inuit dogs, utonogans, and tamaskans are considered rare breeds by some, "designer" dogs (and therefore "mutts") by others. But they were bred to make good pets that look wolf-like with no recent wolf blood, so that's what they're like.


----------



## Julius25

I tried to hybrid a rabbit and a bear but the only result was a rabbit with an asshole than 15cm in diameter ... 

hybridization is definitely against nature


----------



## RonHays

fbsmith3 said:


> First a tortoise and turtle hybrid is impossible. Second they say human.chimpanzee hybrid was unsuccessful. In all honesty would you want a human with minimul mental capacity and the strength.of 5 men running around. Forget ethics, this person would be dangerous.



You just described my wife's ex-husbands girlfriend. A 6'2" 300lb Sasquatch.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Julius25 said:


> I tried to hybrid a rabbit and a bear but the only result was a rabbit with an asshole than 15cm in diameter ...
> 
> hybridization is definitely against nature





ROTFLOL


----------

